
Milton Glaser, Co-Founder of New York Magazine and Creator of ‘INY,’ Dies at 91 - LordAtlas
https://nymag.com/intelligencer/2020/06/milton-glaser-new-york-and-iny-designer-dies-at-91.html
======
genjipress
Glaser once gave a speech, "What I have learned", which is available here
(PDF):
[http://voiceconference.aiga.org/transcripts/presentations/mi...](http://voiceconference.aiga.org/transcripts/presentations/milton_glaser.pdf)
It's one of those things I stumbled across years ago and continue to cherish
to this day.

